# Meet Monty.



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Monty is a 6 year old Dutch x Nethie who has come home to be Rascals new friend.
So without further a do here is Monty


Then this happened


And now they are in a small ped together


So far so good, a few scuffles and foot stamping but nothing to be worried about :cornut:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Someone has settled


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

He's Gorgeous. Looks like a nice easy bond too.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Kammie said:


> He's Gorgeous. Looks like a nice easy bond too.


It's not the harest but not the easiest either. Still a few scuffles but they are all half hearted so they should settle soon enough


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

No snuggles yet, but we do have mirroring behaviour so all looking good still


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

He's a handsome bunny.

Does he have a story?


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Summersky said:


> He's a handsome bunny.
> 
> Does he have a story?


I homed him from a lady that couldn't cope with the rabbits anymore due to illness.
He recently lost his friend and she had to face the fact it was best to find him a new home rather than get another friend.
From what I recall he was rescued from being kept in a 3ft hutch so he has bent back legs, but apart from that he is otherwise healthy


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> I homed him from a lady that couldn't cope with the rabbits anymore due to illness.
> He recently lost his friend and she had to face the fact it was best to find him a new home rather than get another friend.
> From what I recall he was rescued from being kept in a 3ft hutch so he has bent back legs, but apart from that he is otherwise healthy


He's in a good place now.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh he's gorgeous


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

[youtube_browser]5ODHQlHSPJg[/youtube_browser]

We are getting there :ihih:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

looking good they make a very cute couple


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

emzybabe said:


> looking good they make a very cute couple


Thank you 
Unfortunately bonding has had to be put on hold  My new thread explains all :frown2:


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Verrrrrryyyy cute  Hopefully you'll be able to get back to bonding soon.


----------



## Get Bunny Box (Apr 17, 2015)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

They are both gorgeous and make a very handsome pair.

You are amazing with your buns, I am sure you will get there with them.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2015)

I think I'm jealous. Haha! He's gorgeous.


----------



## Klelia_Jerry (May 15, 2015)

He is very cute!


----------

